# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Συνταγή ξηρής αυγοτροφής  -   Αυγόψωμο

## jk21

*Εδώ και καιρό σε συζητήσεις σε φόρουμ για καναρίνια και άλλα οικόσιτα πτηνά με θέμα τις αυγοτροφές,διαπίστωσα ότι αρκετά άτομα παρότι συμφωνούν στην ανωτερότητα σε ποιοτικά συστατικά μιας προσεγμένης συνταγής ,σπιτικής αυγοτροφής ,δεν προχωρούν στο να φτάξουν και να κάνουν χρήση διότι το φρέσκο αυγό που προσθέτουμε την κάνει ικανή για χρήση λίγες μόνο ημέρες.Έτσι συνήθως χρησιμοποιούν έτοιμη ξηρή αυγοτροφή ,στην οποία προσθέτουν στην ποσότητα που τους είναι απαραίτητη για 4-5 μέρες ,φρέσκο αυγό.Η συνταγή που ακολουθεί έρχεται να καλύψει ποιοτικότερα και αυτή την ανάγκη.Είναι μια συνταγή παρασκευής αυγόψωμου που διατηρείται στο ψυγείο ή και στην κατάψυξη για μεγάλο διάστημα και που εύκολα θρυμματίζεται για να μετατραπεί σε μια πολύ καλή ξηρή αυγοτροφή ,που μπορεί να αποτελέσει μια πολύ καή βάση για συνταγές αυγοτροφής με βάση την ξηρη αυγοτροφή .Είτε όταν χορηγήται σκέτη με προσθήκη βραστού φρέσκου αυγού,είτε προστίθεται σε ράσκ ή κους κους τα οποία χρησιμοποιούνται για να απορροφούν το νερό στο οποίο διαλύουμε διάφορα συμπληρώματα.*

*χρειαζόμαστε*

*500 ml αλεύρι ολικής άλεσης*
*3 αυγά*
*1 κουταλιά μέλι*
*70 ml λαδι (εγώ βάζω μίγμα σιτέλαιου και σησαμέλαιου για ποικιλία λιπαρών οξέων και βιταμίνη Ε )*
*2 κουταλίες baking powder*
*1 κουταλιά ρίγανη*
*Ανακατεύουμε στο μούλτι το αλεύρι ,τα τσόφλια των αυγών ,τη ρίγανη και την baking powder και κρατάμε το μίγμα σε ένα μπόλ.*
*Χτυπάμε στο μούλτι το εσωτερικό των αυγών ,το μέλι ,και το λάδι .*
*Ανακατεύουμε τα υλικά και τα ψήνουμε είτε σε μία φόρμα στο φούρνο ,είτε τα τοποθετούμε εξ αρχής σε ψωμοπαρασκευαστή που κάνει εκείνος όλα τα υπόλοιπα.*
*Όταν το μίγμα ψηθεί (δεν θέλει πάνω απο 3/4 της ώρας ) το αφήνουμε να κρυώσει.Στη συνέχεια κόβουμε όση ποσότητα θέλουμε και τη θρυμματίζουμε με τα χέρια μας.Η αυγοτροφή μας είναι έτοιμη και διατηρείται για αρκετό καιρό στο ψυγείο(πάνω απο μήνα) ή και για μήνες στην κατάψυξη σε σακούλα τροφίμων.*

* *αν το μίγμα είναι πολυ σφιχτό βάζουμε λίγο νερό ώστε να γίνει σαν χυλός ή βάζουμε επιπλέο αυγά.Σε αυτή την περίπτωση αν πρσθέσουμε μετά την παρασκευή επιπλεόν αυγό* 
*βάζουμε κάπως λγότερο απο το φρέσκο*


**

*Το ίδιο και περισσότερο το άκοπο αυγόψωμο*


**

----------


## Antigoni87

Πολύ ωραίο φαίνεται, θα το δοκιμάσω σύντομα!  ::   Κάθε πότε το χορηγούμε αυτό Δημήτρη; Σε καθημερινή βάση ή ανάλογα την εποχή (πτερόρροια, αναπαραγωγή κτλ);
Επίσης, είναι πολύ, μέτρια ή λίγο λιπαρό;
Και τέλος, τι θα έλεγες για παρθένο κρητικό ελαιόλαδο της γιαγιάς; :roll:  Είναι κάπως "βαρύ" και γι' αυτό καλύτερα μόνο σιτέλαιο και σησαμέλαιο, ή κάνει κι αυτό; Ευχαριστούμε για τη συνταγή!

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη ειναι μετρια λιπαρο οπως και μια ξηρα αυγοτροφη .οταν ανμιγνυεται με κουκους ή ρασκ γινεται ακομη λιγοτερο λιπαρο.στην περιπτωση τη δικια σου κανε πρωτα τη μικρη διαιτα στην πιτσιρικα και αργοτερα.επισης για λιγα πουλακια 1-3 καλο ειναι με αντιστοιχιες η ποσοτητα που θα κατασκευαστει να ειναι σε υλικα μικροτερη.
  εγω ακολουθωντας το ρυθμο χορηγησης αυγοτροφης που αναφερω εδω  
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...85%CE%B8%CF%8E

 για καποια χρονια δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει προβληματα παχους  ,ουτε πρόωρου << πυρώματος >> που αρκετοι φοβουνται (ισως και να τους εχει συμβει)

το σιτελαιο το χρησιμοποιω σαν βασικη πηγη βιταμινης Ε  http://jk21.yooblog.gr/?p=17 ενω το σησαμελαιο συμπληρωνει την ποικιλια λιπαρων οξεων ,που το σιτελαιο και οι ελαιουχοι σποροι του μιγματος της τροφης ,εχουν.το ελαιολαδο ειναι αριστη πηγη λιπαρων οξεων οχι ομως και βιτ Ε σαν το ΣΙΤΕΛΑΙΟ  που ειναι η μεγαλυτερη φυσικη πηγη .αρα μπορεις να αντικαταστησεις το σησαμελαιο με ελαιολαδο  .

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δηλαδή θα βάζω ελαιόλαδο για εκτός περιόδους αναπαραγωγής και σιτέλειο για την αναπαραγωγή;

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα ειναι και ετσι αν και το σιτελαιο συμπληρωνει με μετρο τις αναγκες σε βιτ. Ε    
δεν δινει υπερογκες δοσεις των συμπληρωματων που ειναι για συντομες περιοδους παροχης.

στην προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης θα μπορουσες να βαλεις περισσοτερο σιτελαιο και λιγοτερο  ελαιολαδο αν δεν εχεις προβλημα οτι το σιτελαιο εχει σχεδον 9-10 ευρω τα 200-250 ml
εγω προτεινω  3 μερη σησαμελαιο ή ελαιολαδο και 1 μερος σιτελαιο στο μιγμα λαδιου που πριν  την αναπαραγωγη γινεται το αντιστροφο

το σησαμελαιο εχει γυρω στα 30mg  βιτ E στα 100ml και το σιτελαιο 200-250 mg ανα 100 ml αν θυμαμαι καλα .το ελαιολαδο 15 mg ανα 100 ml

http://www.drmetz.de/en/products/wheatgermoil/

----------


## jk21

Σαν συμπληρωμα στην ερώτηση της αντιγονης για την λιπαροτητα του μιγματος δινετε η παρακατω κατατοπιστικη συμπληρωση :

Η διατροφική της σύσταση είναι τέτοια ώστε να μην είναι παχυντική.Αν λάβουμε υπόψη μας τα θρεπτικά στοιχεία των βασικών συστατικών

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_(food)

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/c...?quantity=0.25


http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/sweets/5568/2

που μας δίνουν τιμές για τα συστατικά της αυγοτροφής %



----------------------Protein------------Total carbohydrate------------Total Fat
αλευρι ολικης---------10.3g------------------1.0 g-----------------------76.3g
αυγο-------------------12.6gr-----------------10.6gr----------------------1.12gr
λαδια-------------------0gr--------------------100 gr----------------------0gr


τότε  αν κάνουμε τους πιο κάτω υπολογισμούς

συνολικό βάρος    = αλεύρι 500γρ +  αυγο 180 γρ (3χ60 ) + λαδι 70γρ =750 γρ

έχουμε οτι τα λιπαρά είναι  :

απο το λάδι γύρω στα   93 γρ και το αυγό γύρω στα   19 γρ  δηλαδη σύνολο σχεδον 112 γρ σε συνολικο βαρος  750 γρ που αντιστοιχει σε ένα 15 %  το πολύ.

----------


## jk21

Αν θέλουμε να μειώσουμε την ποσότητα των λιπαρών αυτό μπορεί να γίνει προσθέτοντας στη συνταγή 1-2 ασπράδια παραπάνω οπότε έχουμε μείωση των λιπαρών με αύξηση πρωτείνης ,ενώ μια προσθήκη επιπλέον μελιού αυξάνει τα σάκχαρα (υδατάνθρακες) .Αυτες οι προσθηκες μπορουν να γίνουν στην ηδη ετοιμη ξηρη αυγοτροφη με φρεσκο αυγο  ή με μελονερο  αναλογα με το τι θελουμε .στο μελονερο (σε 2-3 κουταλιες νερο)μπορουμε  να διαλυσουμε εκει  τα συμπληρωματα μας ,αν δεν θελουμε να προσθεσουμε κουσκους ή ρασκ στην αυγοτροφη

να και η φωτο ετοιμης αυγοτροφης στην οποια εχει πια προστεθει και φρεσκο αυγο .μπορουμε φυσικα να προσθεσουμε και φυτρα  αν θελουμε

----------


## jk21

αν θέλουμε να κανουμε πιο λεπτο τον κοκκο του τριμμενου αυγοψωμου ,το τριβουμε με τη χρηση συσκευης κοφτη τυπου moulti .βολευει αν θελουμε να το αναμιξουμε αντι μιγματος βασης στην αυγοτροφη με τη χρηση

*κους κους* 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=70 

 ή  στην θεση της ετοιμης ξηρης αυγοτροφης με χρηση

* rusk*
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=540





* αν θελουμε να εκμεταλλευτουμε στο μεγιστο τη βιταμινη Ε του σιτελαιου (που μειωνεται με την θερμανση)μπορουμε (αρκει το αλλο λαδι που θα μπει στο μιγμα για ψησιμο ,να αποτελει τα 3/4 του συνολικου μιγματος λαδιου ) να το προσθεσουμε αφου ψηθει το αυγοψωμο ειτε οταν το τριψουμε στο μουλτι ,ειτε τοποθετοντας στο στο νερο και χτυπωντας τα λιγο με μιξερ του φραππε λιγο πριν προσθεσουμε κουκους ή ρασκ .ετσι απορροφιεται ομοιομορφα απο τα υλικα αυτα!

_________________

----------


## fragos

δημητρη να σε ρωτησω στο αβγοψωμο τα αβγα ειναι αβραστα ε???

----------


## jk21

ναι φραγκισκο .εντελως ωμα .οπως βαζουν στα γλυκα   :winky:   .ψηνονται μετα και δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.   εγω οταν το χρησιμοποιω (αφου το τριψω) σαν βαση για την αυγοτροφη με κουκους βαζω και ενα αυγο σφιχτο μετα εξτρα (οπως το περιγραφει η συνταγη με κουςκους)

λογω του οτι προσθετω αμυλουχα τροφη (κουςκους) το λιπος και οι πρωτεινες του αυγου ερχονται να ξαναισοροπησουν τις αναλογιες.παραλληλα αφρατευει το μιγμα και γινεται πιο αποδεκτο απο τα πουλακια.σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση το υγραινουμε λιγο ειτε με καποιο χυμο (την ποσοτητα μιας ημερας μονο) ειτε με ενα κουταλακι μελονερο ή νερο

----------


## fragos

δηλαδη θα το συνοδευω με αβγο ε???

----------


## jk21

εγω ετσι κανω.αν δεν βαλεις κουςκους αλλα σκετο αυγοψωμο και επιπλεον αυγο τοτε γινεται καπως πιο παχυντικη αλλα στην περιοδο με τους νεοσσους δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.τωρα καλα ειναι να προσεχεις ποτε ποτε την κοιλιτσα τους για καλο και κακο.αν βαλεις και κουσκους και αυγο no problem

----------


## xXx

Μήτσο....αν ήμουν η γυναίκα σου θα ήμουν πανευτυχής με τέτοιον άντρα νοικοκύρη  ::   ::  ...μιλάμε πρέπει να σε πάρει στο μαξίμου ο πρωθυπουργός για προσωπικό μάγειρα  ::   ::  !μη με παίρνεις στραβά χαριτολογώντας μιλώ....να σου πω αν ρίξω καθαρή Ε μέσα στο μείγμα γιατί με τα λάδια δεν μου ''κάθεται'' και τόσο καλά, τι λες??

----------


## jk21

οπως προσωπικα μου ειπε ο μαγειρας του μαξιμου  ::   αν δεν βαλεις λαδι σε οτιδηποτε ζυμη δεν θρυμματιζεται ευκολα και ειναι ελαστικη ,κατι που δεν θελουμε   :winky:  .γιαυτο η παρουσια του ελαχιστου δυνατον λαδιου στο αυγοψωμο ειναι απαραιτητη.επειδη ομως η θερμανση κανει κακο στη βιταμινη ε (την μειωνει ,δεν την καταστρεφει οπως τη βιταμινη c)και γω προτεινω η χρηση του σιτελαιου (που μπαινει κυριως για την βιτ. ε και εχει και καποιο κοστος σε σχεση με το απλο ελαιολαδο ή το σησαμελαιο)να γινεται με προσθηκη μετα αφου  τριφτει το αυγοψωμο ριχνοντας το οταν ετοιμαζουμε την αυγοτροφη μας στο ανακατεμα τριμμενου αυγοψωμου και βραστου επιπλεον αυγου στο μουλτι.
τοτε ειτε σιτελαιο βαλεις ειτε τη βιταμινη που λες αυτο γινεται ανετα (αν θες βαζεις και κουσκους ή ρασκ  να τα απορροφησει πριν ομοιομορφα )

αν τωρα θες και καλα οχι σιτελαιο και δεν εχεις ψωνισει βιταμινη ακομη ,αυτη μου φαινεται πολυ καλη και φυσικη (ειναι και αυτη φτιαγμενη απο φυτρο σιταριου wheat germ απο οπου εξαγεται το σιτελαιο wheat germ oil αλλα και μαγια μπυρας )

vitin - chevita

αν και σαν το αγνο σιτελαιο ..τιποτα !!

http://www.canaviary.com/index2.php?...do_pdf=1&id=29

http://www.melbournecanary.org/serious.htm

----------


## jk21

να διευκρινισω βασιλη για τους υπολοιπους (εμεις τα λεμε αν θελουμε και απο τηλ) οτι η προσθηκη καποιου λαδιου που εχω κανει δεν ειναι κατι αυθαιρετο γιατι σε ολες τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες αναφερεται στη συσταση η υπαρξη φυτικων ελαιων -λιπαρων.

η ποσοτητα που εχω βαλει ειναι τετοια που στο  ποσσοστο λιπαρων δεν εχουμε προβλημα

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Δημητρη για μισο κιλο αλευρι, τα 3 αυγα και τα 70 ml λαδιου δεν ειναι πολυ λιγα για να μας δωσουν εναν παχυρευστο χυλο που θα μπει στην φορμα για να ψηθει?
Μηπως χρησιμοποιεις και επιπλεον νερο στο μειγμα κατα την αναμειξη?

----------


## jk21

αν τα αυγα τα βαλεις  κανονικα ,ωμα δηλαδη για ψησιμο ,οχι ειναι μια χαρα .δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι εντελως χυλος.απο λασπωτο εντονα εως σχηματισμενη μαζα αλλα αρκετα λασπερη πριν το ψησιμο αν ειναι,ειναι ενταξει.μηπως εβαλες λευκο αλευρι; νομιζω τραβαει περισσοτερο νερο.παντως μην αγχωνεσαι αν δεν σου βγαινει .βαλε λιγο νερακι σιγα σιγα και στο ψησιμο θα εξατμιστει .σημασια  να ψηθουν τα υλικα και αυτο που θα βγει να θρυμματιζεται.αν φουσκωσε πολυ ή οχι απο τη στιγμη που το θρυμματιζουμε δεν εχει και   πολυ σημασια.αρκει να ψηθει.παντως αν θες κανε και αυτο

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=1220  .
κραταει περισσοτερο αφου δεν εχει αυγο και μετα προσθετεις εσυ φρεσκο που ειναι και καλυτερο σε οση ποσοτητα θες

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Οχι, ολικης αλεσεως χρησιμοποιησα απλα εγινα σαν χωμα οποτε προσθεσα ακομα ενα αυγο και 150 ml νερου για να λασπωσει λιγο να γινει σαν ζυμαρι.
Ψηθηκε μια χαρα παντως.
Ευχαριστω για την συνταγη   ::  
Σκεφτομαι να το προσφερω μονο με την προσθηκη λιγων σπορων ΚΙΑ ή νιζερ.

----------


## jk21

οδυσσεα το μονο που μπορει να υποθεσω ειναι οτι τα αυγα ηταν μικροτερου μεγεθους απο αυτα που παιρνω.εγω παιρνω τα μεγαλα του 20λεπτου στη λαικη.οπως και να χει το επιπλεον νερο δεν αλλοιωνει τη συνταγη .ετσι κι αλλιως προσθεσες και αλλο αυγο αν εκει υστερουσε.τωρα για την χορηγηση της μετα αν μιλαμε για περιοδο χωρις νεοσσους νομιζω δεν υπαρχει προβλημα να μην προσθετεις και αλλο φρεσκο αυγο.ομως στους υπολογισμους μου τα συστατικα ηταν για ποσοστοση θρεπτικων στοιχειων αντιστοιχων της ετοιμης ξηρης που στην περιοδο των νεοσσων θελει και κεινη ενισχυση με φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο.αν θελεις λοιπον να μην προοσθετεις εσυ φρεσκο τοτε στην επομενη συνταγη προσθεσε 2 -3 αυγα (αναλογα με το μεγεθος ) πριν ψησεις το μιγμα.αν και στο ειπα,αν ειναι ευκολο για καποιον ειναι καλο να φτιαχνει τη  συνταγη την αλλη χωρις καθολου αυγο και να βαζει σε κεινη τη βαση μετα φρεσκοβρασμενα οσο πρεπει για περιοδο 5 ημερων.επισης να βαζεις το ελαχιστο δυνατον λαδι για να θρυμματιζεται (αν θελεις δοκιμασε και με λιγοτερο) και το υπολοιπο να το δινεις μετα κατα την τελικη παρασκευη (ειδικα το σιτελαιο) ωστε να αποφυγεις την θερμανση της βιτ Ε που τα λαδια (και ειδικα το σιτελαιο ) εχουν ,οπως και το ταγγισμα τους απο την επαφη με τον αερα οταν η βαση του αυγοψωμου καταναλωνεται (εστω φυλαγμενη στο ψυγειο) μετα απο ενα μηνα.το ιδιο συμβαινει και με τα λιπαρα οξεα των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων οταν ειναι εκθετες στον αερα για καιρο.δυστυχως ομως για να θρυμματιζεται το αυγοψωμο χρειαζεται λαδι στην συνταγη του

τα σπορακια που λες (νιζερ) καλο ειναι να τα προσθετεις στην αυγοτροφη σαν φυτρα.επισης επιφυλλασομαι για τις διατροφικες αναγκες των gouldian που εχεις σε σχεση με τα καναρινια.δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν διαφορες.στα παραδεισια οι αναγκες ειναι μεγαλυτερες λιγο σε αμυλο και λιγοτερες σε λιπαρα

----------


## nicktzad

ωραια η συνταγη σας παιδια...την εκανα και τα πουλακια μου την τιμησαν δεοντως...ξερει κανεισ ομως να μου πει τι ειναι το κους κους και το ρασκ?

----------


## nicktzad

ωραια η συνταγη σας παιδια...την εκανα και τα πουλακια μου την τιμησαν δεοντως...ξερει κανεισ ομως να μου πει τι ειναι το κους κους και το ρασκ?

----------


## xXx

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Couscous

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rusk

----------


## PAIANAS

Εσένα συνονόματε την τίμησαν τα πουλάκια σου ..όσους από μας όμως κάνουν το λάθος και πάνε σπίτι του   ::  ,μας βάζει να τη δοκιμάσουμε ...και μπορώ να πω ότι αντίστοιχη δοκιμή για παρόμοο προϊόν ,οποιασδήποτε επώνυμης/προβεβλημένης μάρκας, δεν θα έκανα με τίποτα !!

----------


## jk21

ελα που εφαγες και γλυκακι και διαμαρτυρεσαι  "fullyhappy" 

ο μπιλλης xxxbirdy που την δοκιμασε και χωρις μελι τι να πει..  ::  


φιλε μου χαιρομαι που εγινε αποδεκτη απο τα πουλακια σου και να ξερεις οτι μπορεις να κανεις και εναλλαγες ωστε να την κανεις και πιο θρεπτικη.στα καταστηματα βιολογικων θα βρεις αλευρι βρωμης που μπορεις να αντικαταστησεις ενα μερος του σιταλευρου.ετσι συνδιαζεις αμινοξεα της βρωμης που λειπουν απο το σιταρι

το κουσκους  μπορει να το βρεις σε καταστηματα βιολγικων αλλα και στα μαρκετ οπου τα γνησια που δεν θελουν βρασιμο για να απορροφουν το νερο  βρισκονται στους παγκους με ειδη διατροφης απο διαφορες χωρες(κινεζικα μεξικανικα αραβικα κλπ) .εχει καταγωγη αραβικη.το φθηνοτερο ειναι στα καρφουρ μαρινοπουλος σε κιτρινομπλε κουτι  και ειναι της ιδιας εταιριας (καρφουρ).κανει τελεια τη δουλεια του και εχει τα 500 ή 400γρ (δεν θυμαμαι)  1.2 ευρω μονο

----------


## tasrek

> ελα που εφαγες και γλυκακι και διαμαρτυρεσαι  "fullyhappy" 
> 
> ο μπιλλης xxxbirdy που την δοκιμασε και χωρις μελι τι να πει..



Γι' αυτό έχει πυρώσει ο Μπίλλης και τα βλέπει όλα μπλε;  :winky:   :winky:   :winky:

----------


## xXx

ναι κελαηδάω ακόμη   ::   :eek:   ::

----------


## nicktzad

χαχαχαχαχαχα!!!το σκεφτηκα και εγω να δοκιμασω λιγο(εκει που ετοιμαζα το σιροπακι το νερομελο)αλλα μετα το ξανασκεφτηκα επειδη εχει και τσοφλια!!!  :eek:  
αυτο βοηθαει τα πουλια να πυρωσουν?και καλα να πυρωσουν τα καναρινια αλλα μην πυρωσει και ο παπαγαλος και τον εχω και ολη μερα μαζι...  ::  
το κους κους ποτε το βαζουμε?αφου ψηθει η αυγοτροφη και την τριψουμε τριβουμε και το κους κους??

----------


## mitsman

Να κανω μια ερωτηση?επειδη πλεον κανω μονο αυτη την αυγοτροφη κ το συγκεκριμενο στοιχειο το εχω αφαιρεσει....το τσοφλι μπορουμε να το βαλουμε απο την αρχη????η πρεπει οπωσ καποτε ειχε αναφερθει να το ψησουμε κ μετα να το τριψουμε στην αυγοτροφη!?

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη εγω θα σου ελεγα να το βαλεις μετα αφου πρωτα το βρασεις παρα πολυ καλα (κανενα 15 λεπτο ) και το στεγνωσεις ή το ψησεις (ισως ψιλομυριζει τοτε λιγο) .παντως θα εχεις το ιδιο αποτελεσμα αν εκει στην ομορφη ναξο βρεις σουπιοκοκκαλα απο τους ψαραδες ,τα βρασεις καλα και μετα τριβεις απο αυτα μεσα στο αυγοψωμο.εναλλακτικα δινεις συμπληρωμα ανθρακικου ασβεστιου ειτε καποιο για πουλια ,ειτε για ανθρωπους (εγω βαζω 1/5 αναβραζουσας ταμπλετας 250mg caco3  σε αυγοτροφη 200 γρ που την τρωνε σχεδον σε 5 μερες) που ειναι η ιδια ουσια που αποτελειται και το τσοφλι και το σουπιοκοκκαλο .αν δεν εχεις προβλημα με παχουλα πουλια να βαζεις ποτε ποτε στην αυγοτροφη και ειδικα στα θηλυκα (οταν τα εχεις ξεχωρα ) για ασβεστιο κανενα κουταλακι αναποφλειωτο σουσαμι στην ιδια ποσοτητα τροφης που ειχα αναφερει πιο πριν .ειναι φουλ ασβεστιο!

----------


## mitsman

Ωραια!κ κατι ακομα...γιατι μειωσαμε τοσο πολυ τα αυγα????στη αλλα συνταγη ειχαμε 6 αυγα ενω τωρα μονο 3...κ γιατι να προσθεσουμε μετα φρεσκο αυγο κ να μην το βαλουμε απο την αρχη?χανει μερος των πρωτεινων του???πολλα ρωταω...εεε??

----------


## jk21

δημητρη εσυ διαβασες την παρουσα.εγω την αλλη σου ειχα πει.
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...-%CE%9D%CE%BF2

η συγκεκριμενη δινει τη δυνατοτητα για επιπλεονη αυγο χωρις προβληματισμο παχυνσης.η αλλη δεν εχει αμεση αναγκη αυγου αλλα οταν υπαρχουν νεοσσοι μπορουμε και σε κεινη αφοβα να βαλουμε

παντως αν βγαλουμε τα σαλιγκαρια η συγκεκριμενη συνταγη που ακολουθει ειναι η πιο καλη απο ολες και για καναρινια!
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...360#post305360

----------


## mitsman

Αληθεια??κανει κ για καναρινια?κ μπορουμε να βαζουμε κ το κινοα μας κ ολα???

----------


## jk21

σαφως δημητρη ! η προσθηκη στο μιγμα αλευρου αμαρανθου και βρωμης (στα ποσοστα που αναφερονται ) ανεβαζουν την πρωτειινικη αξια (σε ποιοτητα αμινοξεων ) υπερμετρα.η προσθηκη κινοα προσθετει ακομα περισσοτερο αλλα δινει και αφραταδα στο μιγμα !

----------


## mitsman

εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν εχουμε αναφερει καπου την ποσοτητα κια,καμελινας,περιλλας κλπ στο αυγοψωμο μας.κανω λαθος?προσωπικα στα 250 γρ,αυγοψωμου βαζω μια κουταλια του γλυκου γυρη,μια μαγια,μια καμελινα,μια περιλλα,δυο κια και μιση ριγανη(δεν τους πολυαρεσει).την περιοδο αυτη,της αναπαραγωγης μπορω να προσθεσω κατι?η πρεπει να αφαιρεσω????ααα κ κινοα βαζω λιγο παραπανω απο το αυγοψωμο!

----------


## jk21

Καταρχην δημητρη την προσθηκη  ποσοτητας σπορων την κανουμε σαν μεσο προσθηκης στη διαιτα τους αυτων των σπορων αν δεν τους τρωνε σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα ή αν τους τρωνε σαν μεσο προωθησης της αποδοχης της αυγοτροφης απο αυτα (εγω δεν ειχα καποιο τετοιο προβλημα ).απο τη στιγμη που δινεις κινοα (δινε οσο θελεις ωστε το μιγμα να γινεται πιο ελκυστικο στα πουλια ) το μιγμα πεφτει σε λιπαρα οποτε εχεις ανεση να προσθεσεις αρκετους απο τους σπορους που λες .την περιλλα βαλτην στο κανονικο μιγμα σπορων ,δεν ειναι μικρη σε μεγεθος.για τα υπολοιπα που λες οκ .αν δεν βαζει καποιος κινοα καλα ειναι να βαζει και λιγοτερη κια για να μην ανεβαινει το ποσοστο των λίπαρων.ομως στην πτεροροια και στο ταισμα των  νεοσσων δεν υπαρχει κολλημα ουτε εκει.οι αναγκες ειναι μεγαλες σε αυτην την περιοδο!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

> εγω ακολουθωντας το ρυθμο χορηγησης αυγοτροφης που αναφερω εδω  http://<a href="http://www.greekbird...?f=34&t=77</a>


Το λινκ δεν μου δουλευει, υπαρχει καποιο άλλο?

----------


## jk21

το διορθωσα .ηταν λινκ πριν αλλαξουμε σερβερ. λοιπον η ουσια γιαυτο μαλλον που εψαχνες ειναι οτι αυγοτροφη δινω τακτικοτατα (σχεδον καθε μερα) εκτος απο τελος πτεροριας εως μεσα δεκεμβρη που δινω 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα.απο μεσα δεκεμβρη την αυξανω σταδιακα και απο μεσα προς τελος γεναρη δινω καθε μερα.στο κλωσσημα σταματω μονο αν εχω ικανοποιητικο αριθμο ενσπορων στην ωοσκοπηση αλλιως συνεχιζω.στο αρθρο για την προετοιμασια τα αναφερω αναλυτικα

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αυτο ισχυει και για μενα που δεν παω για αναπαραγωγη?

Εγω θελω ενα υγιες καναρινι με πολυ κεφι για τραγουδι...

----------


## jk21

σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα δινεις σιγουρα καθημερινα στην πτεροροια μεχρι να την περασει και συντηριτικα 2 μερες ανα βδομαδα  εκτος απο  την συντηρηση (τελος πτεροροιας εως αρχες του χειμωνα ) που θα δινεις μια φορα αυγουλακι τη βδομαδα .δεν χρειαζεται τοτε να κανεις αυγοτροφη.μαλιστα πιστευω οτι εκτος της πτεροροιας (που θα δινεις καθε μερα )αν δινεις καλο μιγμα σπορων ,ενισχυμενο στους λιπαρους το χειμωνα λογω κρυου  αν δινεις 1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα σκετο αυγο εισαι οκ .

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

ΟΚ ευχαριστω.

----------


## alexleka2010

πολυ ωραιο... μπραβο σας

----------


## jk21

φιλε-η καλως ηρθες στην παρεα ! αν θες δες και το θεμα 
*Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας!!!*που θα σε βοηθησει ,στις πρωτες περιηγησεις σου σε αυτη .θα δεις εκει που μπορεις να μας πεις και δυο λογια για σενα και να σε καλωσορισουμε !


την αυγοτροφη την εφτιαξες; ειχε ανταποκριση απο τα πουλακια;

----------


## fei

καλησπερα φιλε μου.αυτη μπορω να τη δωσο σε καρδρινακια 15 μερων περιπου (για ξερη εννοω) μεχρι στιγμης τα εδινα ετημη σκονη.δεν εχουν μαμα κ τα ταιζω στο χερι θελω σιγα σιγα να τους ενταξω τη ξηρα τροφη στο μενου τους.τι λες?

----------


## lagreco69

Δημητρη υπεροχο αυγοψωμο, τα μικρα μου θα τραγουδανε απο χαρα!!! σε ευχαριστουμε!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

θρεπτικα ειναι οκ,ομως δεν βολευει να ταιστει σαν κρεμα ,οπως ειναι η υφη της τροφης που τρωνε απο το στομα των γονιων τους .οταν περασει λιγος καιρος ναι  .θα τα ξαναπουμε αργοτερα γιατι πρεπει να κλεισω .καναρινακια ή καρδερινακια εννοεις ;

----------


## lianna

Εγώ τώρα για να καταλάβω αυτό το αυγόψωμο το δίνουμε μόνο στους νεοσσούς ή και στα ενήλικα καναρίνια; Ρωτώ διότι το έφτιαξα, του το έδωσα και έχει πέσει με τα μούτρα. Δεν αφήνει ψίχουλο. Χάρηκα τόσο πολύ που του αρέσει που του δίνω κάθε μέρα. Επίσης προσθέτωμέσ  και λίγη ρίγανη και σουσάμι. Τι κάνω τώρα λάθος;

----------


## mitsman

Το αυγψωμο το δινουμε οποτε πρεπει να το δωσουμε......  τι ειναι το αυγοψωμο στην διατροφη των πουλιων????????  Εξτρα θρεπτικα συστατικα.... πρωτεινες, υδατανθρακες κτλ κτλ......

ποτε το χρειάζονται τα πουλια????? ΟΛΟ τον χρονο !!! Αλλες περιοδους πιο πολυ αλλες πιο λιγο!!!

Πτερροροια??? 4 φορες την εβδομαδα!!
Αναπαραγωγη??? καθε μερα!!!
Περιοδο συντηρησης??? ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλι μια φορα την εδομαδα!!!

----------


## geog87

δεν εκανες κατι λαθος!μια χαρα!!!ειδικα αφου το τρωει...να το κοψεις κομματακια και να το βαλεις καταψυξη και καθε μερα να βγαζεις ενα κομματι να το αφηνεις να ξεπαγωνει για καμια ωρα και να το δινεις!!εγω το βαζω στο μουλτι και προσθετω και δυοσμο βασιλικο θυμαρι ριγανη οτι βρω ευκαιρο!επισης βραζω και αυγο και το βαζω και αυτο στο μουλτι!απλα το αυγο δεν θελει πολυ χτυπημα για θα λασπωσει...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*4 αυγοθήκες θέλω σε καθημερινή βάση !!!! Κάθε πρωί γεμίζω....απόγευμα δεν έχει ψίχουλο !!!*  :Happy0062:

----------


## jk21

ΛΙΑΝΝΑ μην φοβασαι και δωσε οσο θελει .αν η ποσοτητα ειναι οκ (1 κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλι ) δεν παχαινει γιατι ενα μερος του μονο ειναι αυγο και το μεγαλυτερο αλευρι απο αμυλουχους σπορους .ειναι θερμιδικα οχι πανω απο το μιγμα σπορων .αλλα οταν βαζουμε τα πουλια σε αναπαραγωγη στη διαρκεια του χρονου πρεπει να προσπαθουμε να μιμουμαστε την φυση οπου οι τροφες το φθινοπωρο μειωνονται .για αυτο τοτε και μια δυο φορες την εβδομαδα ειναι αρκετο .οτι σου ειπε και ο Δημητρης με μονη διαφοροποιηση στην πτεροροια ,αν δεν εχουμε ενισχυμενο μιγμα σπορων με επιπλεον περιλλα και κια (πλουσιοι σποροι σε θειουχα αμινοξεα ) που εκεινος σιγουρα δινει ,τοτε καλα ειναι να δινουμε και καθε μερα

----------


## lianna

Περίλλα και κία δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βρώ πουθενά εδώ κοντά στο Μαρούσι. Τους υπόλοιπους σπόρους τους βρήκα εύκολα και τους έφτιαξα με βάση την αναλογία που μου είπες Δημήτρη. Τώρα βασιλικό, ρίγανη, δυόσμο, θυμάρι, μέντα, δεντρολίβανο και λεβάντα έχω σε γλάστρες στο μπαλκόνι μου. Μπορώ να τα προσθέτω φρέσκα στην αυγοτροφή του; Επίσης έχω και καλέντουλες - κατιφέδες- μπορώ να κόβω τα λουλούδια και να του τα δίνω;

----------


## jk21

μπορεις να τα δινεις και φρεσκα ακομα καλυτερα ,αυξανοντας σταδιακα την συχνοτητα παροχης τους και ελεγχοντας οτι γινονται ομαλα αποδεκτα απο τα πουλια .ξεκινα απο βασιλικο και ριγανη . αλλα και αποξηραμενα στην αυγοτροφη τους  .μπορεις και κατηφε καλεντουλα .να τα δινεις στην φαση μολις παει (οχι να εχει προχωρησει ) να χαλασει το ανθος .να ειναι τρυφερο ακομα .τοτε εχει μεσα ημιωριμο σπορο .αλλα και νωριτερα αν τα τσιμπανε .τονιζουν πολυ το κιτρινο στα καναρινια και με γονιδικων λογων τροπο το κοκκινο στις καρδερινες και στα red siskin

----------


## Θοδωρής

H αυγοτροφη θελει καθημερινη αλλαγη απο την αυγοθηκη ?
ρωτω γιατι αυτη την εντύπωση εχω αλλα με εναν γνωστο μου που το συζητουσα και την εφτιαξε
μου λεει πως μπορει να διατηρηθει ποιο πολυ με την δικαιολογια οτι και το κεικ που
φτιαχνουμε για εμας μενει εκτος ψυγειου χωρις να χαλα για αρκετες ημερες

----------


## lianna

Εγώ την αλλάζω κάθε μέρα. Εξάλλου δεν αφήνει ψίχουλο. Άλλο το κέικ όταν το έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι σκεπασμένο με διάφανο καπάκι για να διατηρείται μαλακό και άλλο έξω στον αέρα οπού στεγνώνει.

----------


## panos70

Αν ειναι φτιαχτει οχι, θελει καθε μερα αλλαγη αλλα η ξυρη του εμποριου και μια εβδομαδα δεν εχει προβλημα απλα χανει τις βιταμινες της

----------


## Θοδωρής

Kαι εγω ειμαι της αποψης μικρη ποσοτητα να καταναλονετε εντος της ημερας και οτι περισεψει αλλαγη καθε μερα.
απλα με παραξενεψε το παραδειγμα με το κεικ που μενεις εκτος ψειγειου για καποιες μερες.

----------


## jk21

στα πουλια μας δινουμε παντα το καλυτερο ! το αυγοψωμο δεν χαλα οπως το αυγο οσο αφορα την βακτηριακη αλλοιωση,  αλλα σιγουρα τοσο η αξια του ,εκτεθειμενο μια μερα στον αερα και οχι προστατευμενο σε ειδικο μπολ ή κατω απο αλουμινοχαρτο οπως το κεικ .παραλληλα στεγνωνει και τα πουλια θα το φανε την επομενη ελλειψει νεου .αν βαλετε νεο και αφησετε και το παλιο ,η προτιμηση θα ειναι σαφης .καθε μερα αλλαγη .και ας μπορουν να αφηνουν την ετοιμη και για βδομαδα .τα προιοντα και υποπροιοντα αρτοποιας και το αφυδατωμενο αυγο καθως και τα  egg products ,sugars και δεν ξερω γω τι αλλο δεν ειμαι μετρο συγκρισης με αυγοψωμο που μπορει να φαει και ανθρωπος !

----------


## mitsman

Exω παρει απο φοβο το λιπος και για αυτο δεν θελω να δινω καθημερινα στην πτερορροια.... μια χαρα την περασαν φετος τα πουλακια μου την πτερορροια τους με 4 φορες την εβδομαδα αυγοψωμο.... βεβαια το μειγμα σπορων μου εχει 7% περιλλα!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Και εγω το αλλαζω καθημερινα για να εχω το κεφαλι μου ήσυχο, δεν ρισκαρω.
Αφου θελω να εχω πουλια πρεπει να τα φροντισω οσο ποιο πολυ μπορω.
Ισως βγω για λιγο εκτος θεματος αλλα με αφορμη το λιπος που ειπε ποιο πανω ο Δημητρης (mitsman)
εγω στην πτεροροια εδινα 65 κεχρι, 10 βρωμη, 10 περιλα, 5 καναβουρι, 5 λιναρι, 5 νιζερ και καθημερινα
αυγοψωμο.
Χθες ειχε ελεγχο κλουβιων και πουλιων αυτο που παρατήρησα ειναι οτι
απο τα 10 καναρινια που εχω αυτη τη στιγμη στο σπιτι η μια καναρα Τιμπραντο σιναμον
εχει υπερβολικο λίπος, υπερβολικο ομως, σε σημειο που φοβομουν μην εκραγει στα χερια μου,οποτε αρχίσαμε διαιτα.
Υποψην ολα τα κλουβια των πουλιων μου εχουν διαστασεις 50*30*40 (ατομικα κλουβια) αρα εχει χωρο να πετα.
Τα αλλα ηταν οκ.
Η αυγοτρωφη που τους δινω ειναι σχεδον η ¨Αυγόψωμο - ξηρή αυγοτροφή Νο2¨ με μερικες παραλαγες αλλα το συνολο των αυγων παρέμεινε 6 και οταν την εδινα δεν προσθετα επιπλεων φρεσκο αυγο.
Αυτη που θα φτιαξω τωρα ειναι η αυγοτρωφη για καρδερινες χωρις σαλιγκαρια αλλα θα βαλω 2 επιπλεων αυγα, δηλαδη 8 ολοκληρα αυγα, 3 μονο ασπραδι
(γιατι θα δωθει και σε καρδερινες) και οταν θα δινετε στα καναρινια θα προσθετω κουσ κουσ για να την κανω ποιο ελαφρια (λογο των αρκετων αυγων)
και δεν θα τις προσθετω φρεσκο αυγο.
Για την προετοιμασία της καρδερινας για να την ενισχισω λιγο θα δινω μονο στις καρδερινες λιγες γαριδες, λιγα σκουλικια, λιγο αρακα και αυγο.

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ kai 80 % κεχρι αν δινουμε αλλα χωρις ελεγχο της ημερησιας ή εστω της διημερης ποσοτητας  ,ενα πουλι βουλημικο για λογους χαρακτηρα ή ορμονικους ( πχ προβλημα σε θυρεοειδη  )   .  ενηλικο ή ανηλικο; σαν να θυμαμαι οτι το πουλακι που σου ειχα χαρισει ηταν cinnamon αλλα αυτο ηταν ανηλικο .αν ειναι απο ενηλικη καναρα ή δικια σου (οποτε θα ξερεις ) ή την πηρες τωρα ,προσπαθησε να μαθεις αν ειχε κανει γεννες κανονικα ή ειχε τιποτα προβληματα (αλλα λιγο χλωμο να σου πουνε ) .απο κει και περα πρεπει να μπει σε διαιτα ( ετσι κι αλλιως συντηρηση εχουμε ) με 75% κεχρι 25 % βρωμη αλλα κυριως το πολυ 1 ρηχο κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα ημερα σπορους .ισως και λιγοτερο .εννοειται καθε μερα χορταρικα και κατα προτιμηση αν βρεις ταραξακο σε κανενα παρκο και γλυστριδα

----------


## Θοδωρής

Η κουκλα η δικια σου ειναι Δημητρη (πραγματικα απο τα ποιο ομορφα πουλια).
Ταρξακο δινω αποξηραμενο στο αυγοψωμο.
Η τρωφη της ηταν αυτη που ανεφερα.
Απο χθες εχει μονο ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου σπορια (75 κεχρι,20 βρωμη, 5 περιλα) την ημερα, χορτα (που ετσι κι αλλιως της ειχα), οχι αυγοψωμο, μυλοξυδο στο νερο  και παρατηριση

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Kαι εγω ειμαι της αποψης μικρη ποσοτητα να καταναλονετε εντος της ημερας και οτι περισεψει αλλαγη καθε μερα.
> απλα με παραξενεψε το παραδειγμα με το κεικ που μενεις εκτος ψειγειου για καποιες μερες.




Το σπιτικό κέικ είναι *επιστημονικά αδύνατο* να αλλοιωθεί, απλός γιατί καταναλώνετε πριν καν κρυώσει (και αν είναι και Σμυρναίικο τότε καυτό) :Happy: 


 Τα έτοιμα κέικ έχουν συντηρητικά για αυτό δεν χαλάνε για λίγες ημέρες, όπως και οι ξηρές χρωματιστές βιταμίνες.
Το κέικ που φτιάχνουμε σπίτι έχει ξύσμα πορτοκάλι ,η και πορτοκάλι χυμό ,(φυσική πηγή κιτρικού οξέως) ζάχαρη (και αυτή κατά κάποιο τρόπο η επικάλυψη της στο προϊόν λειτουργεί σαν συντηρητικό, σκέψου γλυκά κουταλιού,η σοροπιαστα)
αλλά αυτά κατά ένα μέρος, συν το βούτυρο που και αυτό καθυστερεί την κυκλοφορία του οξυγόνου όταν είναι επικαλυμμένο στο προϊόν,συν η φρεσκάδα των υλικών = παράταση της αλλοίωσης.

----------


## jk21

θοδωρη να την προσεχεις ποσο τρωει .ειχα και παλιοτερα μια τετοια περιπτωση με μια επισης θηλυκια που ειχα δωσει στο φιλαρακι τον ΧΧΧ απο οτι μου χε πει .η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα εχω συνηθισει στο αυγοψωμο και αν εβαζες για πανω απο 1 πουλακι (ειχες και αλλα στο χωρο ) και αυτα δεν τρωγανε ,ισως το παρακανε

----------


## jenia21

Δημητρη εγω διαλύω σε χλιαρο νερο μελι γυρη και πολυβιταμινες και το προσθέτω στο κους κους.Βαζω στο μουλτι φρυγανια ρυζαλευρο νιφαδες βρωμης γλυκάνισο μιγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων βραστο αυγο τα ανακατευω ολα μαζι και το προσθετο στο κους κους μαζι με βρασμενη κινοα.Μπορω αντι για φριγανια και ριζαλευρο να φτιαξω και να βαλω αυγοψωμο για την απορρόφηση της υγρασιας;

----------


## jk21

νομιζω το εχω αναφερει ειτε εδω ειτε σε αλλη συνταγη αλλα πανω κατω αυτο κανω που λες .ειτε δινω τριμμενο αυγοψωμο το οποιο αφρατευω με λιγο γαλα χωρις λακτοζη ( σε λιγες μερες ερχεται και νεο αυγοψωμο με το γαλα στη συνταγη πριν το ψησιμο )  ειτε οταν θελω να χορηγησω προσθετα , διαλυω σε νερο παλιοτερα και σε γαλα χωρις λακτοζη (τωρα πια ) σπιρουλινα ,γυρη ( το μελι το εχω κοψει και αν δινεις γυρη αρκει ) και ποτε ποτε βιταμινες .αυτο απορροφαται απο ισοποση ποσοτητα κουσκους και οταν φουσκωσει (σε κανενα 20λεπτο το πολυ ) το ανακατευω με κουταλι σε διπλασιο ή και τριπλασιο σε ογκο τριμμενο αυγοψωμο (στο οποιο εχω ανακατεψει και τριμμενα αποξηραμενα βοτανα που εχω  ή οχι αν εκεινο το διαστημα δινω ριγανελαιο ,φρεσκια ριγανη ή αλοη )

----------


## Θοδωρής

Μονη της ειναι σε κλουβι 50*30*40
Η ποσοτητα του αυγοψωμου ηταν λιγοτερο απο ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου την ημερα (για να μην μενει και την επομενη).
Αφου τελιωσε η πτεροροια μπηκε σε προγραμα αδυνατίσματος-συντήρησης.
Νικο αυτο με την ζάχαρη και το βούτυρο δεν το ειχα σκεφτει, εχεις δικιο, η ζαχαρη λειτουργει και ως συντηρητικό

----------


## jenia21

Καλημερα παιδια.Πηγα σημερα το πρωι σε καταστημα με βιολογικα προιοντα και πηρα αλευρη πολυσπορο απο σπορους ζεα μονοκκοκο ρεβυθι πτισανη καλαμποκι σιταρι και βρωμη.Μπορω να φτιαξω αυγοψωμο απο αυτο;

----------


## jk21

σαφεστατα ΔΑΜΙΑΝΕ !

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ αν εχεις κλουβα ,προτιμησε να την βαλεις εκει και να μην εχει πατηθρες πολλες .εγω τα εχω σε 90αρα και με μια μεγαλη πατηθρα μονο και πετανε διαρκως .ομως ισως υπαρχει ορμονικο θεμα .αν θες ανοιξε αλλο θεμα ή στειλε μου φωτο να δω την ποσοτητα του λιπους .αν δεν εχει τελειωσει πτεροροια μπορει να το χασει ευκολα .συνηθως αδυνατιζουν

----------


## jenia21

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη σκεφτομαι να βαλω σε αναλογια 2 προς 1 το πολυσπορο με καλααμποκαλευρο και σιμιγδαλι να φτιαξω σκετο ψωμι και ολα τα προσθετα μαζι με χρηση κους κους και το αυγο να τα προσθετω μετα φρεσκα μονο για ποσοτητα 3ων ημερων.

----------


## jk21

και αυτο μπορεις να κανεις ,αρκει να βαλεις και λιγο λαδακι για να θρυμματιζεται .εκτος αν το κοψεις και το κανεις παξιμαδι και μετα τριψιμο ... δηλαδη κυριλε ρασκ !

----------


## plakos

πολυ καλη συνταγη κ η επιπλεονσυμβουλες για εξτρα συστατικα αλλα δεν εχετε πει στους ποσους βαθμους το ψηνουμε το ευλογημενο το αυγοψωμο; κ καποιες ακομα αποριες γιατι ειμαι ετοιμος να το κανω σημερα κ θα σας πω νεα

Λετε 1 κουταλι μελι. Σουπας ή του γλυκου;
Λετε 2 κουταλιες baking. Σουπας ή γλυκου;
Λετε 70ml λαδι. Πόσο περιπου; Μισο ποτηρι του νερου ας πουμε;
Λετε 1 κουταλια ριγανη; Σουπας ή του γλυκου;

----------


## jk21

θα μπορουσα να σου τα πω ολα αυτα  ,αλλα σου λεω καλυτερα ... κανε αυτην : Η Αυγοτροφή μου ( my eggfood recipe )
 πολυ καλυτερη και οτι δεν εχεις ή δεν βρισκεις  μου λες ..... αντε να σου πω και τα αλλα που ζητα .οπου λεω κουταλιά εννοω τη σουπας και οπου λεω κουταλι εννοω του γλυκου .Λαδι βαζε λιγοτερο τελικα .1 φλυτζανι μονου ελληνικου (μεγαλουτσικο ,οχι τα μια σταλια )  καφε αρκει

----------


## plakos

Αρα ολα της σουπας ειναι. Επειδη προμηθευτηκα τα υλικα που εχεις προτεινει στην συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη θα δοκιμασω πρωτα αυτην (χωρις τις παραδοχες που εχουν προτεινει αρκετα μελη) κ μετα την επομενη να δουμε ποια θα εχει μεγαλυτερη απηχηση στα πουλια κ αναλογα επιλεγουμε. Κ στους ποσους βαθμους τα ψηνω; περιπου μια ωρα οπως εχεις προτεινει στην αλλη συνταγη με το βιντεο να φανταστω;

----------


## panos70

Αντι να βαλουμε λαδι απλο δεν ειναι καλυτερα να βαλουμε μουρουνελαιο με γευση πορτοκαλι για να ειναι ποιο αποδεκτο απο τα πουλια  ; .... εγω θελω να συνκρινουμε το ελαιολαδο με το μουρουνελαιο

----------


## jk21

το ελαιολαδο εχει σταθεροτητα στη διατηρηση των θρεπτικων συστατικων του στο μαγειρεμα .τα αλλα οχι .αν θες βαζεις (με προσοχη στη δοση γιατι εχει πολυ βιταμινη α και d3 και μπορει να εχεις προβληματα με συκωτι ) μετα στο τριμμενο αυγοψωμο μουρουνελαιο 

ειπα κουταλι ειναι κουταλι του γλυκου 
κουταλιά ,κουταλι της σούπας 

δεν ειναι ολα κουταλιες της σουπας 

ψησιμο στους 180 σε θερμο αερα ή στους 200 πανω κατω αντισταση

----------


## plakos

τωρα εγινες κατανοητος αυριο το μεσημερακι θα την ετοιμασω κ οταν κρυωσει θα την δωσω στα πουλια. Θα σας γραψω εντυπωσεις. Α κ για το λαδι ή αλλα παραγωγα προσωπικα θα χρησιμοποιησω λαδι δικης μας παραγωγης.

----------


## jk21

αν δεν θες να πας να παρεις γαλα χωρις λακτοζη  ,μπορεις στην παρουσα συνταγη να βαλεις ανετα το 1/3 ενος ποτηριου του νερου γαλα  και ας ειναι και με λακτοζη .αξιζει !

----------


## plakos

Λοιπον κυριοι το αυγόψωμο-αυγοτροφη εγινε με μεγαλη επιτυχια αν κ το εκαψα λιγο γιατι ο φουρνος μου ψηνει πολυ καλα. Καποιες εξτρα οδηγιες για οποιον ασχοληθει με το θεμα. 
ριγανη προσθεσα 2 κουταλια σουπας
το μελι ηταν 1 κουταλι σουπας γεματο-γεματο
για μπεικιν παουντερ εβαλα περισοτερο απο δυο κουταλια. εβαλα ενα κουταλι σουπας γεματο
λαδι εβαλα σχεδον 1 ποτηρι του νερου γιατι εβγαινε στεγνο
κ στο τελικο ανακατεμα προσθεσα νερο περιπου ενα ποτηρι.
Η τροφη τρωγεται με τα μανειας κ ελπιζω την επομενη φορα να μην την καψω απο πανω.
Την ετριψα στο μπλεντερ κ εγινε αρκετα ψιλη κ αυτο βοηθησε ακομα περισσοτερο στην καταναλωση.
Προς το παρον ειναι στο ψυγειο 4 μερες κ αυριο θα κρατησω λιγο κ το υπολοιπο θα μπει στην καταψυξη.
Στην επομενη αθγοτροφη θα δοκιμασω να προσθεσω ψιλοκομμενο σεληνο ή καποια αλλα λαχανικα.

----------


## jk21

οχι πολυ λαδι γιατι παχαινει ! το καμμενο ελπιζω να  μην το ετριψες ,αν ηταν πραγματικα καμμενο .να καταψυχεις οση δεν θα χρησιμοποιησεις την πρωτη βδομαδα ,απο την αρχη .οσο πιο νωρις τοσο πιο φρεσκοκατεψυγμενη που λενε

----------


## dimitris b

Σε αυτήν την συνταγή του αυγοψωμου μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε ρίγανη καλεντουλα κτλ?

----------


## panos70

Ναι αλλα με μετρο μια κουταλια της σουπας ριγανη στο 1 κιλο αυγοψωμου

----------


## jk21

μπορεις φυσικοτατα ,αλλα αν δεν την εχεις κανει ακομα ,τοτε θα προσθεσεις τελικα σε αυτην 

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*ειναι ακομα καλυτερη !

----------


## ggamb

Εχω παρατηρήσει οτι τις αυγοτροφες του εμπορίου που εχουν υποπρο'ι'οντα ζαχαροπλαστικής άρα και ζάχαρη τα πουλιά τις τσακίζουν! ενω τις δικές μας τις υγιεινές δεν τις προτιμάνε! μπορούμε να βάλουμε λίγο μέλι διαλυμένο σε νερό ωστε να την γλυκάνουμε και να τους αρέσει? αν ναί σε τί ποσότητα?

----------


## Gardelius

> Εχω παρατηρήσει οτι τις αυγοτροφες του εμπορίου που εχουν υποπρο'ι'οντα ζαχαροπλαστικής άρα και ζάχαρη τα πουλιά τις τσακίζουν! ενω τις δικές μας τις υγιεινές δεν τις προτιμάνε! μπορούμε να βάλουμε λίγο μέλι διαλυμένο σε νερό ωστε να την γλυκάνουμε και να τους αρέσει? αν ναί σε τί ποσότητα?



Γιώργο, ΟΛΑ αυτα που περιέχουν,...ειναι ακριβώς αυτό!!!! Για να ειναι ελκυστικές!!!! Εγώ, δεν θελω να πω κατι γι αυτό, αλλωστε τα εχουμε αναλύσει υπέρ του δέοντος!!! Όμως, για μενα τιποτα δεν ειναι σαν το σπιτικο!!!!! Αν θέλεις, για να ¨γλυκανει¨λιγο, μπορείς να βαλεις 1 κουταλακι του γλυκού!!!!! Οχι παραπάνω. Αλλα, επισης να δοκιμασεις αυτο που κανω εγω,....και την <κατασπαραζουν>!!!!!!! Ένα κροκο απο σφιχτοβασμενο αυγο περιπου 12 λεπτά!!! Σε 100-120 γραμμαρια αυγοτροφη!!!!! Θα με θυμηθείς!!!!!! :Icon Cool:

----------


## jk21

δεν εχουν διαβασει αυτο ,για αυτο εχουν ορεξη και τις τσακιζουν  *Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*αλλιως θα τους κοβοτανε  ... 

ο Ηλιας σου ειπε μια εναλλακτικη λυση χωρις ζαχαρη και αν γινεται και χωρις μελι .Πουλια που εχουν προδιαθεση στους μυκητες ,κινδινευουν και απο το μελι ,αν δινεται συχνα .

ποση ποσοτητα ετοιμης σου τρωει ενα καναρινι σε μια μερα;

----------


## ggamb

Δεν τους βάζω έτοιμη! Τη δική σου συνταγή κάνω και κάνω αυτό που είπε και ο Ηλίας αλλά με ολόκληρο το αυγό και όντως το κατασπαράζουν! Ρωτάω απλά μήπως δεν κάνει το εξτρα αυγό και υπήρχε κάποιος άλλος τρόπος να την φάνε σκέτη!

----------


## Gardelius

> Δεν τους βάζω έτοιμη! Τη δική σου συνταγή κάνω και κάνω αυτό που είπε και ο Ηλίας αλλά με ολόκληρο το αυγό και όντως το κατασπαράζουν! Ρωτάω απλά μήπως δεν κάνει το εξτρα αυγό και υπήρχε κάποιος άλλος τρόπος να την φάνε σκέτη!


Μπορείς να προσθέσεις και σπόρους!!!! Κία, καμελινα, νιζερ!!! Θεωρώ οτι το κάνει ακομα πιο ελκυστικο!!!!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## lamp

να ρωτησω και εγω τη χαζομαρα μου μπορω να την δοσω σε lovebird???

----------


## jk21

Ναι μπορεις ,γιατι αν και οι παπαγαλοι εχουν μικροτερη αναγκη (τα περισσοτερα ειδη και ειδικα εκτος αναπαραγωγης ) για πρωτεινη και λιπαρα απο τα καναρινια και η συγκεκριμενη ειναι με λιγα αυγα και ειχε δοθει σαν βαση για καποιο που ηθελε να δινει στη συντηρηση ή να προσθετει και επιπλεον φρεσκοβρασμενο (στην αναπαραγωγη ) στα καναρινια

Ομως θα σου προτεινα αυτη  *Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*οπου στο κειμενο της ,εξηγω πως μπορει να τροποποιηθει ως προς τα αυγα ,για να ειναι καταλληλη και για παπαγαλους

----------


## lamp

την εκανα χτες το βραδυ με 4 αυγα τα καναρινια δεν τη πλισιασαν οι παπαγαλοι που γενικα δεν μου τρωνε ουτε του εμποριου ουτα τιποτα τη τσιμολογανε το κακο ειναι οτι την εβαλα σε στενο σκεβος και φουσκοσε παρα πολυ!!

----------


## jk21

οσο και να φουσκωσει αν την τριψεις γινεται μια χαρα .στα καναρινια την εδωσες σε κομματι; στους παπαγαλους;  στα καναρινια εχεις αλλη ετοιμη εντος κλουβιου; 
αν σου κανουν τα δυσκολα ,σε καποια στιγμη που θα εισαι σπιτι να ελεγχεις ,τα αφηνεις 3 ωρες χωρις σπορους ωστε να δοκιμασουν .Αν δοκιμασουν ολα (δεν χρειαζεται να φανε αρκετη ) μετα επαναφερεις κανονικα τους σπορους και αν θελουν θα φανε σιγα σιγα .αν δεν θελουν ,βλεπουμε τι μπορεις εναλλακτικα να κανεις πχ να βρασεις 1 αυγο και να το ανακατεψεις στο μουλτι με 100 γρ τριμμενου αυγοψωμου ή λιγο περισσοτερο

----------


## johnakos32

η αγαπημενη μου συνταγη αυγοτροφης μπορω να πω οτι τα πουλακια που νεμεν εχουν συνηθησει την ετοιμη την εξαφανιζουν για τα καλα , ευκολη γρηγορη και πολυ καλη ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Παρα πολυ καλη συνταγη την εφτιαξα και ειχε πολυ μεγαλη ανταποκριση!!

----------

